# my self build vw lt35



## veedubmatt (May 30, 2012)

Its a vw lt35 lwb year 2000 
this is my first MH and first self build 
iv made it a 4 berth  with a fixed bad at the back 
and sofa makeing the other bed


----------



## afl777 (May 30, 2012)

Very nice  

Ange


----------



## mark61 (May 30, 2012)

That looks really good, excellent job.
Can you sleep width ways? I was determined to have a bed that way, even thought of cutting holes in the side to stick me feet out, . Perhaps the earlier LT's / Sprinters don't tapper in so much as the later ones. Anyway had to go for length ways bed in the end and no permanent bed. 
Great job there.


----------



## kenspain (May 30, 2012)

Like that very much what a nice job:wave:


----------



## veedubmatt (May 30, 2012)

mark61 said:


> That looks really good, excellent job.
> Can you sleep width ways? I was determined to have a bed that way, even thought of cutting holes in the side to stick me feet out, . Perhaps the earlier LT's / Sprinters don't tapper in so much as the later ones. Anyway had to go for length ways bed in the end and no permanent bed.
> Great job there.



not much room width way under 6 foot 
but i dont sleep spread out so its fine for me


----------



## Robmac (May 30, 2012)

Great job


----------



## n brown (May 30, 2012)

nice job mate.funny that mark 61 said about cutting holes for feet and head.i did a van for a very high dutch guy and did this on his van working on the principle that your mirrors stick out a fair bit antway and glass vans have racks on the side. i cut rectangular holes,made the boxes in wood covered in ally sheet with a flange and just glued them in with sika;i raked the fronts a bit to look a bit aerodynamic and they looked pretty good. wish i had a photo. added about8 inches allowing for insulation,and thats not taking into account the other 8 inches or so you get by going into the panelling.


----------



## Beemer (May 30, 2012)

Like the use of laminate flooring on the walls...lightweight and strong.


----------



## lotty (May 30, 2012)

nice van, thanks for sharing


----------



## rab13 (May 30, 2012)

i like that nice one


----------



## Delany (May 31, 2012)

Nice job there


----------



## al n sal (May 31, 2012)

like i good job....


----------



## ellisboy (May 31, 2012)

Nice job Chap :cool1:


----------



## Makzine (May 31, 2012)

If thats your first build then you should be proud it looks fab, well done :banana::banana::banana:


----------

